# Very Simple Update For My Pm-1340gt Lathe



## JimFouch (Jan 10, 2017)

So I recently did a job that required me to reset the angle on my compound a few dozen times. It was a bit hard to read at times, so I got out some black acrylic paint and decided to fill in the engraving for the compound.

I know I could have probably done a better job of getting all the very fine chips out, but I can always come back with some acetone later and redo it.

I think it came out pretty decent.


----------



## rkiefer (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks great and such a simple upgrade.

Randy


----------



## marcusp323 (Jan 11, 2017)

I should probably get ambitious & do that too. Been busy enough with a motor upgrade & reinforcing the stand last week. Made a small rack to hold chuck keys & the like tonight. Still gotta get the gear oiler mounted & plumbed too. Never ends I guess 
Mark


----------



## Larry42 (Jun 29, 2019)

Seems like we work on the equipment more than we do with it. I keep thinking just a few more.... Seems like every time I start a new project, I need another: tool, accessory, ...……..


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 29, 2019)

I've been waiting for years for Matt to get his cast irons stands for the 1340GT done so I can figure out how to get a set. 

With the smaller/lighter chucks everything is fine, but with my 8" PBA on there I can get a bit of a 'wobble' at some frequencies. It's annoying, to say the least.

I like the paint idea, but I may have to do mine in red so I can actually see the numbers.

And I still have to make a little rack for my chuck keys...


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 29, 2019)

wrmiller said:


> And I still have to make a little rack for my chuck keys.



I did that last week, tail stock tools, tool


----------



## Firstgear (Jun 29, 2019)

Good idea!


----------



## INTJ (Jul 15, 2019)

You mean we are supposed to actually USE those numbers on the compound?


----------

